# Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Diese Woche erfuhren wir, was passiert, wenn sich Abgabe und eine wichtige Messe treffen: ein absoluter Ausnahmezustand! Fertig wurde das Heft dann doch noch.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## Woiferl94 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ach schade und noch einer geht 
Aber viel Glück auf deinen Weg Daniel


----------



## unthinkable (25. August 2013)

Die geheimnisvolle CPU ist bestimmt aus der Ivy-Bridge E Baureihe.
Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht 



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ach schade und noch einer geht
> Aber viel Glück auf deinen Weg Daniel


 
Wer testet denn jetzt die Mainboards?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wir sind gerade in der Entscheidungsphase für die Neubesetzung.


----------



## XD-User (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Und schon wieder geht einer von euch -.- ganz ehrlich, finde ich net gut  Daniel, Marc, Henner.
So muss man sich erstmal an neue Leute gewöhnen und die alten trotzdem im Herz behalten. Erhöht mal schön eure Löhne oder sowas damit nicht noch die anderen gehen 

Und wieso immer diese Urgesteine 

Raff hat doch immer Spaß mit GPU´s da bricht er sich bei den 780ern auch kein Zacken aus der Krone


----------



## XXTREME (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Warum gehen denn "alle"  ?? Computec ist doch nicht Microsoft wo das flüchten Sinn macht .


----------



## bootzeit (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wenn Raff jetzt auch noch geht, könnt ihr auch gleich das Licht ausmachen .


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



unthinkable schrieb:


> Die geheimnisvolle CPU ist bestimmt aus der Ivy-Bridge E Baureihe.
> Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht



Beim Mainboard handelt sich um das ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, also geht es um eine CPU für den Sockel 2011. Könnte auch der 3910K sein.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich bin mir sicher das eine von drei CPUs ist
Core i7 3910K,
Core i7 4930K
oder den
Core i7 4960X


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



XD-User schrieb:


> Und schon wieder geht einer von euch -.- ganz ehrlich, finde ich net gut  Daniel, Marc, Henner.
> So muss man sich erstmal an neue Leute gewöhnen und die alten trotzdem im Herz behalten. Erhöht mal schön eure Löhne oder sowas damit nicht noch die anderen gehen
> 
> Und wieso immer diese Urgesteine
> ...



Wenn Menschen in ihre Heimat zurück oder zum Studium umziehen wollen, dann kann ich wenig machen. Warum gehen "Urgesteine"? Naja, weder Henner noch Marc passen eigentlich zu dieser Definition. 
Bei uns arbeiten einige Leute schon mehr als 10 Jahre mit an PCGH. Da sind Henner und Marc ganz weit weg davon. Auch wenn sie natürlich Redakteure der Herzen sind. 
Daniel war natürlich lange dabei, aber auch er schafft es nicht, Marco, mich oder Lars zu toppen. 




XXTREME schrieb:


> Warum gehen denn "alle"  ?? Computec ist doch nicht Microsoft wo das flüchten Sinn macht .


 
Wer geht denn noch? Natürlich sieht das doof aus, wenn zwei Leute fast gleichzeitig gehen. Aber beide haben sehr gute Gründe und die haben nichts damit zu tun, dass der Arbeitgeber oder das Umfeld problematisch sind.



bootzeit schrieb:


> Wenn Raff jetzt auch noch geht, könnt ihr auch gleich das Licht ausmachen .


 
Warum sollte Raff gehen? Der bleibt schön brav hier.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das eine von drei CPUs ist
> Core i7 3910K,
> Core i7 4930K
> oder den
> Core i7 4960X


 Tippe ich auch, nen Dualcore (1150) wird es sicher nicht (Übertaktungg Bilderstrecke) sein . Kann jemand das Mainboard erkennen..? Ist das vielleicht dieses hier ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bei den ganzen Abschieden muss man ja fast schon an das Lied hier denken:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ThuAMYer5vY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XD-User (25. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn Menschen in ihre Heimat zurück oder zum Studium umziehen wollen, dann kann ich wenig machen. Warum gehen "Urgesteine"? Naja, weder Henner noch Marc passen eigentlich zu dieser Definition.
> Bei uns arbeiten einige Leute schon mehr als 10 Jahre mit an PCGH. Da sind Henner und Marc ganz weit weg davon. Auch wenn sie natürlich Redakteure der Herzen sind.
> Daniel war natürlich lange dabei, aber auch er schafft es nicht, Marco, mich oder Lars zu toppen.
> 
> Warum sollte Raff gehen? Der bleibt schon brav hier.


 
Natürlich hast du Recht, euch dreien kann von der Zeit her wohl keiner das Wasser reichen, aber wie bereits gesagt es sind die Redakteure der Herzen...
Durch Jahre lange Auftritte in Videos, Berichten, Spaß und co haben sich diese eben besonders in die Herzen gebrannt und umso trauriger ist es, wenn diese eben eure schöne Redaktion verlassen...
Aber auch ohne Marc und Daniel, werdet ihr hoffentlich genau so gut weitermachen wie jetzt 
Sorry wenn ich den Begriff "Urgestein" ein wenig zu locker benutzt habe 

Herr Bayer, ich wäre ja mal ganz stark dafür, dass von ihnen mal das eine oder andere Video mit auf die PCGH DVD kommt. Auch wenn wir ihren Alltag schon gesehen haben, könnten sie ja als Daniel´s PCGH in Gefahr Prakti rumhantieren . Natürlich nur wenn es eventuell zeitlich passen würde, was ja sicherlich nicht oft der Fall ist. Ansonsten gehen sie anderen Redakteuren zur Hand und zeigen das sie auch mit Hardware umgehen können und auch Marcos, Raffs, Daniels oder Stephans Job im Ernstfall übernehmen könnten bzw der jeweilige Redakteur vertrauen in sie hat . Oder gemeinsam als Redaktion der PCGH-Lan-Abend, Die PCGH-Diskussions-Runde, Chefs-Lieblings-Retrospiele (letzteres eventuell bei mehreren Redakteuren). Mir persönlich würde soviel einfallen, nur leider müsst ihr euch nebenbei auch noch um eine Seite und eine Zeitschrift kümmern 

Und ja aufjedenfall müsst ihr den Raff behalten


----------



## Rolk (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Warum sollte Raff gehen? Der bleibt schon brav hier.



Am besten die Tasse an Raffs Platz anbinden, dann kann er gar nicht gehen. 

Wer ist jetzt eigentlich das Groupie auf Bild eins. Das hübsche oder das mit den grauen Haaren?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Warum sollte Raff gehen? Der bleibt schon brav hier.


 
Kein Widerspruch. 

MfG.
Raff


----------



## Multithread (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher das eine von drei CPUs ist
> Core i7 3910K,
> Core i7 4930K
> oder den
> Core i7 4960X


 Die vermutung Teile ich mal und warte gespannt auf das Heft um mir die Resultate reinzuziehen

PS: ich hoffe ja das es einer der ivy's ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Kein Widerspruch.
> 
> MfG.
> Raff


 
Ich wollte natürlich "schön" schreiben, nicht schon.


----------



## painleZ (26. August 2013)

*AW: Gamescom und Abgabe gleichzeitig, Daniel verlässt uns, Raff wird gottesfürchtig: Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

schade, man sieht sich bestimmt.


----------

